# Sunday Special - Million-Dollar Questions



## luckytrim (Nov 11, 2018)

Sunday Special - Million-Dollar Questions

DID YOU KNOW...
More than 65 million men  from 30 countries fought in WWI.  Nearly 10 million died. The Allies (The Entente Powers) lost about 6 million  soldiers. The Central Powers lost about 4 million. 
Sunday Special - Million-Dollar Questions

Can you answer these Million-Dollar questions from “Who wants  to be a 
Millionaire ?”

1. In the children's book series, where is Paddington Bear  originally from ?
  a. - India
  b. - Peru
  c. - Canada
  d. - Wales
2. What letter must appear at the beginning of the  registration number of 
all non-military aircraft in the U.S.?
  a. - N
  b. - A
  c. - U
  d. - L
3. Who delivered the less famous two-hour speech that preceded  Abraham 
Lincoln's two-minute Gettysburg Address?
  a. - Wendell Phillips
  b. - Daniel Webster
  c. - Robert G. Ingersoll
  d. - Edward Everett
4.  "Nephelococcygia" is the practice of doing  what?
  a. - Finding shapes in the clouds
  b. - Sleeping with your eyes open
  c. - Breaking glass with your voice
  d. - Swimming in freezing water
5.  Which insect shorted out an early supercomputer and  inspired the term 
"computer bug"?
  a. - Moth
  b. - Roach
  c. - Ladybug
  d. - Silverfish
6.  Which of the following men does not have a chemical  element named for 
him?
  a. - Einstein
  b. - Bohr
  c. - Newton
  d. - Fermi
7.  Which of these ships was not one of the three taken over  by colonists 
during the Boston Tea Party?
  a. - Eleanor
  b. - Dartmouth
  c. - Beaver
  d. - William
8.  Now used to refer to a cat, the word "tabby" is derived  from the name of 
a district of what world capital?
  a. - Baghdad
  b. - New Delhi
  c. - Cairo
  d. - Moscow
9.  Which First Lady was a ninth-generation descendant of  Pocahontas?
  a. - Helen Taft
  b. - Edith Wilson
  c. - Bess Truman
  d. - Mamie Eisenhower
10. For ordering his favorite beverages on demand, LBJ had  four buttons 
installed in the Oval Office labeled "coffee," "tea," "Coke,"  and what?
  a. - Fresca
  b. - V8
  c. - Yoo Hoo
  d. - A&W
11.  Khrushchev's famous 1960 "shoe-banging" outburst at the  U.N. was in 
response to a delegate from what nation?
  a. - Australia
  b. - The Netherlands
  c. - The Philippines
  d. - Turkey
12.  The most-watched TV episode of all time, the final  episode of M*A*S*H 
aired at 8:30 p.m. on February 28, 1983, following what  sitcom?
  a. - Private Benjamin
  b. - Square Pegs
  c. - Alice
  d. - Newhart
13. Which of the following landlocked countries is entirely  contained within 
another country?
  a. - Lesotho
  b. - Burkina Faso
  c. - Belarus
  d. - Luxembourg
14.  Who did artist Grant Wood use as the model for the farmer  in his 
classic painting "American Gothic"?
  a. - Local Pharmacist
  b. - Local Sheriff
  c. - His Dentist
  d. - His Butcher
15.   Which of these U.S. presidents appeared on the  television series 
Laugh-In?
  a. - LBJ
  b. - Nixon
  c. - Jimmy Carter
  d. - Gerald ford
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
1. - b
2. - a
3. - d
4. - a
5. - a
6. - c
7. - d
8. - a
9. - b
10. - a
11. - c
12. - c
13. - a
14. - c
15. - b


----------

